# General > Biodiversity >  Orca

## Mackerel

Pod of Orca, heading South, between Dunbeath and Helmsdale at 09:00 this morning (Sun 29th Dec 2018).
About a dozen, close inshore...

----------


## aqua

Its Saturday today.  :Smile: 

Thanks for reporting. It must have been a mighty fine sight.

----------


## Goodfellers

4 more spotted on Sth Ronaldsay. Is this usual for this time of year?

----------


## Fulmar

Brilliant!

----------

